# Eine Frau hat eine Affäre



## coci (25 Sep. 2011)

*cociPräsentiert:*
*Netzfund*

*Eine Frau hat eine Affäre während ihr Mann auf der Arbeit ist.*

Während sie grade mit ihrem Liebhaber im Bett ist, kommt ihr 13-jähriger Sohn rein, sieht die beiden und versteckt sich im Wandschrank, bevor er entdeckt wird, um zuzugucken.
Dann kommt der Mann nach Hause und die Frau steckt ihren Liebhaber auch in den Wandschrank ohne zu merken, dass ihr Sohn da schon drin steckt.

Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
Mann: "Ja."
Sohn: "Ich habe einen Baseball."
Mann: "Schön."
Sohn: "Willst du ihn kaufen?"
Mann: "Nein danke."
Sohn: "Mein Vater steht da draußen..."
Mann: "Okay, schon gut, wie viel?"
Sohn: "250€"
Mann: "Okay."

Nach drei Wochen passiert das gleiche nochmal, wieder einmal sind der Sohn und der Liebhaber zusammen im Schrank.

Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
Mann: "Ja."
Sohn: "Ich habe einen Baseballhandschuh."

Der Mann erinnert sich an das Spiel vom letzten Mal und fragt
genervt: "Wie viel diesmal ?"

Sohn: "750€"
Mann: "Na schön."

Ein paar Tage später sagt der Vater zum Sohn: "komm, wir spielen etwas Baseball, hol deinen Ball und deinen Handschuh."
Junge: "Ich kann nicht, ich hab die beiden Sachen verkauft."
Vater: "Für wie viel ?"
Junge: "1000€"
:angry:Vater: "Das ist doch unerhört, seine Freunde so abzuzocken, das ist ja viel mehr als die beiden wert sind. Du kommst jetzt mit zur Kirche und beichtest deine Sünden."

Beide gehen zur Kirche und der Vater setzt den Jungen in den Beichtstuhl.

Junge: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
Pfarrer: "Fang nicht wieder mit dem Scheiß an."  




:thumbup: 

 :thumbup:​


----------



## syd67 (25 Sep. 2011)

rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3lol3lol3lol3happy010happy010happy010


----------



## tommie3 (26 Sep. 2011)

Sehr gut!!!!!


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2011)

lol


----------



## punker (26 Sep. 2011)

wirklich gut ...


----------



## DonEnrico (26 Sep. 2011)

Toll!


----------



## newbie26 (18 Jan. 2012)

cool


----------



## neman64 (18 Jan. 2012)

Fantastisch


----------



## KalleOldenburg (2 Feb. 2012)

Made my day


----------

